# VIM fett und farben schreiben



## bRainLaG (17. März 2011)

Hallo ich wollte grade mal googeln wie man bei ViM bzw. bestimmte Wörter fett schreiben kann, beziehungsweise bei gewissen Wörtern die Farbe ändern kann, beispiel unter einer txt.

Ich hoffe mir kann da jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## deepthroat (17. März 2011)

Hi.





bRainLaG hat gesagt.:


> Hallo ich wollte grade mal googeln wie man bei ViM bzw. bestimmte Wörter fett schreiben kann, beziehungsweise bei gewissen Wörtern die Farbe ändern kann, beispiel unter einer txt.
> 
> Ich hoffe mir kann da jemand weiterhelfen?


Sicher. Du öffnest deinen Browser, tippst in die Adresszeile "google.de" ein und dann in die Suchbox die Stichwörter nach denen du suchst. Dann auf den Suchen Button klicken... ;-]

Gruß

PS: konnt ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen...


----------



## bRainLaG (17. März 2011)

Du wirst es nicht glauben, das habe ich bereits versucht, allerdings findet man da zwar alle Kürzel von Vi aber nichts wie ich den Text bearbeiten kann 
 -.-


----------



## Adrian_Broher (17. März 2011)

Vim ist ein Texteditor und kein Word Processor, ergo ist keine Formatierung moeglich.

Suchst du Syntax Highlighting?


----------

